# Angle of View Possible with TS-E 17mm and Lee 100mm Adapter



## bluenoser1993 (Jun 23, 2015)

I've found a lot of variance in numbers regarding the max shift without vignetting when using Lee's adapter and 100mm filter system. It would be helpful if someone has the actual shift possible, or the total angle of view. I'm looking to get the TS-E 17 but will be using it on a 7DII and I'm looking at the filter options. I know the Wonderpana is popular, but with the reduced angle of view available with the 12mm shifting on a crop, I wondering if I might get away with the 100mm filter system and still have full shift. The smaller sized system is a little easier to pack, but I don't want to limit the lens.

According to the calculator on the Cambridgeincolour site, the total angle of view on FF at 12mm shifting is 121 degrees, but only 109 at 6mm shift. The same 12mm shift on crop allows only 108 degrees. This would imply that if the 6mm shift is possible on FF with the Lee system, then full shift should be possible with crop? Can anyone confirm the max shift on either format camera with and without the 105mm CPL attached?

Thanks


----------



## Rahul (Jun 23, 2015)

LEE claims that the LEE adaptor allows for roughly 50% of the lens movements. Now, considering you are using the lens on a 7DII and accordingly using only 0.625x of a FF sensor, you should be covered for a very large part of the movements - Vignetting should not be an issue unless there the movements are really extreme. 

Using the LEE system on the 17 TSE is always going to be a compromise. Probably less so on the 7DII than a FF camera. 

I'm basing my opinion completely on the theory though, not having used the TSE on an APS-C camera. I have the LEE system but didn't buy the adaptor because I did not want to compromise on the movements. I went with the Wonderpana system for the TSE and couldn't be happier.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 23, 2015)

Don't have the slightest idea about the Lee filters, but I do have the 17 TS-E and the Wonderpana. How many filters are you looking to get? If you want a cross section then I'd agree, get the system that will work with what you have, the crop camera. But if you only want one or two filters and see yourself using a FF camera at any time in the future you will kick yourself for not getting the 'better' system.

Personally I can't see the point in a 17TS-E on a crop camera, I'd get a secondhand 6D and secondhand 24TS-E MkII for not much more money but heaps better IQ.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Jun 24, 2015)

I have no filters presently, other than a screw on CPL, so I was wanting a system to use across a few lenses so I could use a big stopper or equivalent on my 50L to use wide open in daylight and use grads on anything from the TS-E to zooms. However, a 77mm screw on ND for the zooms and 50(with adapter) and a wonderpana system for the TS-E might be the more practical way to go. 

I considered the 6D/24 TS-E option, but the TS-E's of either length aren't readily available in the Canadian used market. Buying USA results in a 15% tax for me and that pretty well absorbs most of the savings of buying used. It just so happened that two 17's came up on Ebay.ca with overlapping periods. The result was that yesterday I got a TS-E 17 for about $1,635USD. It was advertised as Mint and the seller accepts returns with a great record, I'm very excited to receive it next week, just in time for a trip to the Netherlands. At that price point, used on my 7DII already owned, I can't justify a second body for a hobby. The focal length should be just right, I found 24 just a little tight in urban settings, and my 1.4X will make it more versatile. 

Unfortunately either filter system is not available locally so testing it out isn't an option. If it can be determined that the LEE system allows full movement on a crop, a good argument could be made for going with LEE knowing it could be sold in the future if I went FF some day (not in the plans at the moment, but a used 6D once the new one comes out could change that). It is very rare to see LEE holders, etc for sale used in Canada, so I think it would be an easy sell, with the exception of the 17 adaptor maybe.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 24, 2015)

Well you make a very logical assessment of your options, I am sorry I can't help you more on the specifics of your particular question though.

Make sure you get the smaller shift knob with the 17, it comes with the smaller one fitted and a slightly larger one in the box that most people fit straight away, but the larger one will foul the popup flash of the 7D MkII, or at least make it very difficult to turn.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Jun 24, 2015)

I emailed customer suport at LEE and to their credit they responded within the hour. They had a generous offer of allowing a test at their Canadian office and returning it if I wasn't happy, but unfortunately the office is in Toronto and I'm in the Maritimes. Plus I believe the return offer was for the adaptor and I'd have to buy the whole system to test it. 

The Wonderpana filters just seem so huge, but I guess once you're standing around with a tripod it isn't going to draw that much more attention. I do like that it uses the bayonet lock, which LEE doesn't, and comes with a cap. It's a tough choice, the LEE system can be used with the rest of my lenses.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 24, 2015)

Wonderpana do a reducing ring too, from the 145mm filter thread to 82mm or 77mm.

https://www.fotodioxpro.com/pro-wonderpana-145mm-stepup-ring-for-77mm-82mm-lens-threads-to-145mm.html


----------



## RobertG. (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi, I just made a quick test for you. I've got the TS-E 17mm, the standard 100m LEE filter holder with 2 slots, the LEE adapter ring for the TS-E 17mm and a APS-C sized camera (450D). With just the filter holder there is no vignetting untill 11m of shift. With full 12mm of shift there is very little vignetting but I would still use the picture.
I made then another test. I added a 105mm pol filter to the LEE filter holder. With a 105mm filter in front of the filter holder (with the specific LEE adapter ring) there is no vignetting with up to 7mm of shift. Starting with 8mm of shift vignetting become easily visible. 

With a full frame body the combination of a 105mm pol filter + LEE filter holder cannot be used on the TS-E 17mm. Even without shift there is very strong vignetting. Without the pol filter up to 3mm of shift can used with the LEE adapter ring + LEE filter holder with two slots. With 4mm of shift vignetting will start.

Kind regards, Robert


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks Robert, that is excellent information. Could you clarify if that is horizontal shift in landscape orientation or vertical shift in landscape orientation?


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Jun 25, 2015)

Well, in the end I went with Wonderpana. It was the most future proof option and even without filters it adds somewhat of a hood and functional lens cap. It's cheaper than Lee and ultimately I had been concerned about the filter options available with Wonderpana, but all the filters I require are available. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 25, 2015)

bluenoser1993 said:


> Well, in the end I went with Wonderpana. It was the most future proof option and even without filters it adds somewhat of a hood and functional lens cap. It's cheaper than Lee and ultimately I had been concerned about the filter options available with Wonderpana, but all the filters I require are available. Thanks for the input everyone.



Good choice. Granted, it's like carrying around a set of salad plates, but IMO it's the best solution for the TS-E 17 and I use mine quite a bit (usually with a 10-stop ND).


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Jun 26, 2015)

[/quote]

Good choice. Granted, it's like carrying around a set of salad plates, but IMO it's the best solution for the TS-E 17 and I use mine quite a bit (usually with a 10-stop ND).
[/quote]

For ND filters, what are the best options? Do you use screw-on or square?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2015)

I use the 145mm round one from Fotodiox.


----------



## RobertG. (Jun 26, 2015)

bluenoser1993 said:


> Thanks Robert, that is excellent information. Could you clarify if that is horizontal shift in landscape orientation or vertical shift in landscape orientation?



Hi, the tests were done in vertical shift in landscape orientation, which is the most common use of shift. A horizontal shifts doesn't make much sense, except for panoramas. But the image quality deteriorates a lot on full frame when shift to the extreme left or right side in landscape orientation. I found such panoramas useless. I use a special lens collar instead and turn the whole lens + camera in the lens nodal point. It works, although it works much better with longer focal lengths than 17mm.


----------

